# Rabbit Processors NC



## Brett Jones (Jan 14, 2019)

Hey I'm Brett from NC. I'm looking into breeding rabbits for meat and was curious if anyone knew of processors in NC? If self processing is better, what all is required to sell meat?


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 14, 2019)

Greetings and welcome to BYH Brett, from NE TX! So glad you joined us. I think by the time you paid for processing, there'd be no profit. Don't know that for certain. To sell the meat, the processor would most likely have to be USDA certified. Not sure if there's ways around it legally. You might contact some local butcher shops or meat processors and ask them. There's a wealth of info, knowledge and experience shared in the multitude of threads. Browse around and see what interesting stuff you can find. You'll get to "meet" folks at the same time. By all means post away when the desire strikes you, especially if you have questions (provide as much detail/info as possible and pictures truly help)... With all the great folks here, generally someone will respond in no time at all. Oh, and we all love pics, so post them anytime you feel the need! Please make yourself at home!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 14, 2019)

Brett Jones said:


> Hey I'm Brett from NC. I'm looking into breeding rabbits for meat and was curious if anyone knew of processors in NC? If self processing is better, what all is required to sell meat?



Chaudreys use to, I don't think they do anymore though.  Most rabbit breeders just process their own (that I know of anyway).
They are in Chatham county. Not sure the region you are in.


----------



## Brett Jones (Jan 15, 2019)

Thank you I'm in robeson county. You have to be FDA approved to sell your own processed meat right?


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 15, 2019)

I really don't know how rabbits are handled. Chickens can be sold - you may need a meat handlers license...

These links may help you find the right people to get your answers
https://growingsmallfarms.ces.ncsu.edu/growingsmallfarms-animallinks/


*This one is from NCDA&CS-  This has the direct answers *
http://www.ncagr.gov/fooddrug/food/rabbitprocessing.htm


----------



## Suburban Rabbits (Jan 20, 2019)

I have seen adds on Craigslist of rabbit breeders selling their meat as "Pet food". 
It looks very well packaged and labelled.
From there, the person who buy the meat can do what ever they want with it. Nobody stops you from eating dry dog bones, right?
I think it is just a loophole. At your own risk.
Has anyone seen that before?


----------



## Suzy74 (Mar 14, 2019)

Hi Brett,
I'm also in North Carolina and yes you do need to have rabbits processed at an FDA facility to sell to the public. The only one I know of is Brittany Ridge Farms near Kinston. They changed the laws recently and not many people are providing that service anymore. Good luck!


----------

